# Is this the world's best D&D gaming room?



## TarionzCousin (Feb 6, 2015)

"Is this the world's best D&D gaming room?"

Yes.


----------



## lyle.spade (Feb 6, 2015)

Clearly, this guy does not have enough boxed sets.


----------



## Kamaloo (Feb 6, 2015)

Now all he needs is a gaming table: http://geekchichq.com/the-sultan-gaming-table.html


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 6, 2015)

no chains with player hanging from them  

great room


----------



## iwarrior-poet (Feb 6, 2015)

Beats me... by a LOT...


----------



## Superchunk77 (Feb 6, 2015)

Why on earth would you knowingly purchase props from the D&D movie? I am still doing my best to forget it existed.


----------



## Jester David (Feb 6, 2015)

Has me beat as well. But I'm happy with my set-up:

http://youtu.be/mwvnjMKFLSY

Any more would be overkill.


----------



## Greybird (Feb 6, 2015)

Superchunk77 said:


> Why on earth would you knowingly purchase props from the D&D movie? I am still doing my best to forget it existed.




The fellow also has two copies of the Dragon Strike board game.  One is slightly more than enough.


----------



## edutrevi (Feb 6, 2015)

"Is this the world's best D&D gaming room?"
A. [ ] Yes.
B. [ ] Sure!
C. [ ] Obvious...


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 6, 2015)

It would be...

...if they hadn't stopped acquiring products 17 years ago.  


(Or so it seems...)


----------



## Krypter (Feb 6, 2015)

The portcullis is a nice touch. "You may game, but you cannot leave."


----------



## Dartavian (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Mercurius (Feb 6, 2015)

Certainly impressive although I can't help but be annoyed by how many products they have multiple copies of. Darn hoarders keeping the good stuff off of Ebay...I mean, how many boxes of Grand Duchy of Karameikos does one need?


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 6, 2015)

Mercurius said:


> Certainly impressive although I can't help but be annoyed by how many products they have multiple copies of. Darn hoarders keeping the good stuff off of Ebay...I mean, how many boxes of Grand Duchy of Karameikos does one need?




Maybe this is the gaming edition of "Hoarders".


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Feb 6, 2015)

DaveMage said:


> Maybe this is the gaming edition of "Hoarders".




If it were Hoarders style, all the boxes would be caved in and in pieces and the contents scattered all over the table and floor.  There would also be cheeto crumbs and mostly empty Mountain Dew cans all over the place, as well as lots of dice conveniently scattered about to be stepped on.


----------



## ronaldsf (Feb 6, 2015)

What would be great would be freezing temperatures and no heat!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 6, 2015)

ronaldsf said:


> What would be great would be freezing temperatures and no heat!




Freezing temperatures _and_ no heat?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 6, 2015)

I cannot see how it can be the best, if I cannot play in it.


----------



## RevTurkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Is that the world's largest collection of D&D Basic Boxed sets? Nuts


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 6, 2015)

K. Amaloo said:


> Now all he needs is a gaming table: http://geekchichq.com/the-sultan-gaming-table.html




Or better yet, www.hammeredgametables.com 

Mine just arrived.

View attachment 66691View attachment 66692


----------



## Cristian Andreu (Feb 7, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Along with automatic lighting, strobes, and a *fog machine*
> ...




By Blibdoolpoolp's blubbery bottom, that is one fantastic room. Smoke machine and strobes! YES! Imagine those dramatic and/or seizure-inducing DM entrances!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I just had a nerdgasm.


----------



## ss2020 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, that is one awesome room.


----------



## Sandro Cristiano (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow! Nice eh!


----------



## Psikerlord# (Feb 7, 2015)

Just awesome!


----------



## Eminence_Grise (Feb 7, 2015)

It's obviously a great room.... but I too ask myself why so many duplicate boxed sets!


----------



## Warunsun (Feb 7, 2015)

The room I play in at my friend's house is obviously not decorated as nice but it has a superior gaming table. The table is large enough to fit an entire Chessex Mondomat on it and still have room for your dice and character sheets. He also hand made eight large chairs that are very sturdy and large enough to be considered thrones. I also have friends with a similar large space, large table, and normal chairs that we occasionally game with. I consider a spacious gaming area superior over a pretty one. The room in the article is very nice looking but I think I have played in several rooms that were better.


----------



## tomservo999 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow....Nerdvana...


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 7, 2015)

Morrus said:


> Is this the world's best D&D gaming room?




It's very nice but Alex Kammer's GameHole, upstairs from the The Free House Pub in Madison, WI, has a tremendous collection of unique gaming items including Monte Cook's old custom RPG table.

https://plus.google.com/+MarkCMG/posts/3kf8wAxW46g?pid=6097901782514884674&oid=117509477525356151459


----------



## lyle.spade (Feb 7, 2015)

Kiraya_TiDrekan said:


> If it were Hoarders style, all the boxes would be caved in and in pieces and the contents scattered all over the table and floor.  There would also be cheeto crumbs and mostly empty Mountain Dew cans all over the place, as well as lots of dice conveniently scattered about to be stepped on.




Now _that_ was a funny reply.


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Feb 7, 2015)

It has everything but a bathroom.


----------



## lyle.spade (Feb 7, 2015)

PezlerPolychromatic said:


> It has everything but a bathroom.




Good point. However, would this bathroom be decorative or fantasy-realistic? I could see it being one of two types: decorative squishy vinyl toilet seat with a dragon on the cover and the seat itself decorated with the runes from the One Ring; a gilded mirror; towels with ampersand monograms...stuff like that.

Or, it could be a stone-walled room with a hole in the ground, looking down over an open sewer pipe.

Everyone's got their own standard for verisimilitude.


----------



## SirAntoine (Feb 7, 2015)

Excellent.  I like his collection, and would enjoy being a guest there.


----------



## Henry (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually, this inspires me that we need to collect as many addresses of people's pimped-out game rooms as possible (this one, the gamehole, I know that Perram from Know Direction has built a damned FANTASY TAVERN that his friends game in!!!) and we need to put together a Robin Leach style "Lifestyles of the Geek and Famous" show on Youtube.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 7, 2015)

Mark CMG said:


> It's very nice but Alex Kammer's GameHole, upstairs from the The Free House Pub in Madison, WI, has a tremendous collection of unique gaming items including Monte Cook's old custom RPG table.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/+MarkCMG/posts/3kf8wAxW46g?pid=6097901782514884674&oid=117509477525356151459




That's all kinds of awesome...


----------



## DeamLupus (Feb 7, 2015)

I like it but the swords would have to go as my friends would hurt themselves constantly trying to fight with them -.-


----------



## Icon_Charlie (Feb 8, 2015)

DaveMage said:


> That's all kinds of awesome...




And I agree. A very nice job.


----------



## Imperialus (Feb 8, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I cannot see how it can be the best, if I cannot play in it.




Gotta agree.  Best gaming room is wherever you can get together with friends and sling dice.


----------



## PezlerPolychromatic (Feb 8, 2015)

lyle.spade said:


> Good point. However, would this bathroom be decorative or fantasy-realistic? I could see it being one of two types: decorative squishy vinyl toilet seat with a dragon on the cover and the seat itself decorated with the runes from the One Ring; a gilded mirror; towels with ampersand monograms...stuff like that.
> 
> Or, it could be a stone-walled room with a hole in the ground, looking down over an open sewer pipe.
> 
> Everyone's got their own standard for verisimilitude.




If you want it to be authentic, you've got to go garderobe all the way.


----------



## UnPolyglot (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't know, as there are not pictures of the room's table, and everyone knows that the awesomeness of a game room is in direct correlation with the size and splendor of its table.


----------



## Nergal Pendragon (Feb 8, 2015)

It's not bad.


----------



## andrewg818 (May 1, 2016)

*New D & D Gaming Room*



lyle.spade said:


> Clearly, this guy does not have enough boxed sets.




Here's a new D & D Gaming Room in Florida -- Google "Great Escape Dungeons and Dragons Bedroom"-- pretty cool too !


----------



## Brian Perlis (May 1, 2016)

I'll make it easy for everyone.



andrewg818 said:


> Here's a new D & D Gaming Room in Florida -- Google "Great Escape Dungeons and Dragons Bedroom"-- pretty cool too !





View attachment 76560


----------

